# Welding day in the life



## Weld ON (Mar 8, 2021)

Hello guys , i will like to post regularly some of my standard working days .. 

Do not forget to check my other video on my channel ... Thanks GUYS ... Subscribe , LIKE on Youtube , Share & stay tune .. 


If you like what you see then click below and stay tune .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCNmOIN ... irmation=1


----------



## FOMOGO (Mar 8, 2021)

Gett'n after it. Looks like your employer is getting his money's worth. Had a great time in the Netherlands when I was there a few years ago. Cheers, Mike


----------



## Weld ON (Mar 14, 2021)

1988 Husqvarna 250wr radiator welding

and GUYS do not forget to subscribe and like  Thaaaaaanks


If you like what you see then click below and stay tune .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCNmOIN ... irmation=1


----------



## Weld ON (Mar 27, 2021)

Easy to Weld - Protective Post welded on my rotary prototype ..


----------



## Weld ON (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## Weld ON (Apr 15, 2021)

Most funny thing was when i forgot to remove tape with foam  what i can say my bad .. 

You can se my prototype of rotary positioner and for welding i was using REHM AC/DC 180A  .


----------



## Weld ON (May 6, 2021)

How to Sharpen Tungsten for TIG Welding​If you will watch whole video then you can learn How to PERFECTLY Sharpen Tungsten for TIG Welding easy and fast way . Thanks fro Watching and do not forget to SUBSCRIBE please ..


----------



## aliva (May 6, 2021)

Great vids!
My former employer wouldn't allow round tube for a railing, as it can rust from inside out reducing it's strength. Only angle iron was approved.


----------



## Weld ON (May 30, 2021)

Hello everyone , this is jus part of my standard Welding day in the life.
Check my other Welding or CNC video .. Thanks for Watching.


----------



## Weld ON (Jun 15, 2021)

Hello everyone , this is jus part of my standard Welding day in the life.
This video is full verion of my Weld ON INTRO ..


----------



## Weld ON (Jun 18, 2021)

Hello everyone , this is jus part of my standard Welding day in the life.
This time i was welding 3x big shaft , that was funny day ..


----------



## Weld ON (Jun 27, 2021)

Again just part of my standard welding day , this is copy of cast iron bracket base , welding tollerance 0.15mm.

Im working on CNC plasma combo video shloud be posted ASAP ..  Have good one


----------



## Weld ON (Jun 30, 2021)

Hello , i had time to continue on welding table project , table is almost done and this is 2nd part 

Dont worry you will get  3rd part ASAP ...


----------



## Weld ON (Aug 11, 2021)

Hello guys , this is 3rd  and last part of building welding table for my mate ..  One extra video will be about clamps and other things for welding table, and i will do video about welding table 2x1 m for my self ..


----------



## rwm (Aug 11, 2021)

Good stuff! You use a lot more pulse TIG than I do. I just pulse with the pedal. Maybe I could improve my weld appearance.
Robert


----------

